# oscar and goldfish are bffs?



## amakayov (Sep 2, 2010)

haha, not even exaggerating. I got the oscar when he was really really small, like maybe 2 months old... super small. And the goldfish was also a baby that i pulled from the pond. I put them together in a community tank and the oscar and goldfish are always found together. The oscar is now only slightly bigger and protects the goldfish from other fish. He bullies every other fish in the tank and keeps them away from the goldfish... I have never, ever, seen this happen before. Do you think it is possible for the oscar to be somewhat a friend to the goldfish?


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

He's probably just so used to him being around. Just don't be surprised one day when the Oscar gets bigger and eats him :lol:


----------



## amakayov (Sep 2, 2010)

awww. that would make me sad... i guess Ill just put the goldfish back in the pond in the spring haha... I find it quite amusing though, I think theyve been in the same tanks for... i dunno... almost a year


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

What are the size of the 2 fish? As long as the gold fish is bigger then the Oscar and he can't fit in his mouth he will be fine.


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

That being said, you seen how big a goldfish gets right? With the right water conditions (warm and clean) and food a goldfish can become a BEAST, remember, its a carp. Not sure if you could get it to keep up with the Oscar though. Be interesting to see. Although should your Oscar ever take exception to it I'm fairly sure it would kill it, goldfish aint too bright...


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## amakayov (Sep 2, 2010)

haha no, goldfish arent  but the oscar is about 1/2 inch bigger


----------



## amakayov (Sep 2, 2010)

So, update on the oscar and the goldfish. First of all, I would like to state that I think my oscar is either a giant wimp or is for some reason totally non agressive to anything except baby fish, which is what I feed him every week from the pond. Anyways he is now in a tank with the goldfish still and a corey cat which is super small and a black skirt tetra that i have had forever and dont have the heart to get rid of. Anyways he is about twice the size of the goldfish, he must have had a growth spurt lol, and is like 7 times bigger than the corey cat, and much bigger than the tetra. But he swims away from them and just chills with the goldfish, there must be something wrong with this oscar LOL


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Seriously Amakayov! Lol you must have a rare Oscar cause if any size goldfish was in my tank and he was bigger then them lunch time! Can you post some pics so we can see these good buddies?


----------



## amakayov (Sep 2, 2010)

haha yea, Ill get some pics up in about a week or two, I gotta get my camera back and want to finish decorating the tank  haha Ill post again with the pics tho, promise


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Sweet I can't wait. I wanted to post some pics of my Oscar's growth he's really taking off now after hitting the 8 inch mark.


----------



## amakayov (Sep 2, 2010)

yea, I think mine is around the 6ish inch mark now... Hes started growing like crazy in the past two weeks. Ok so I went to take pics today, and what do you know, my Oscar seems to have found out he is actually an Oscar, poor little goldfish has like half his scales missing now... Maybe theyre having a friend fight  lol. He still doesnt pick on the other two fish though. I will be getting a new phone shortly and will take some pics then, until then, it looks like I am actually gonna have to seperate the two :'/ haha


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Aww man he took a bite out of him? I will post my pics soon to. Been busy with the wedding coming up this weekend. And the best part is my fiance loves fish to :thumb:


----------



## amakayov (Sep 2, 2010)

yea, the oscar had started eating the poor goldfish's scales, so I put the goldfish in the pond. The oscar does continue to ignore the black skirt tetra and the corey cat from what I can tell, but that may be because I am feeding him more haha.
Congrats btw


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

thanks amakayov I really appreciate the congrats. I'm glad you moved the goldfish in the pond. Hope it all works out for you


----------



## kinley121 (Nov 1, 2010)

Ã¢â‚¬ËœGold fish and Oscar friendsÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ I think make a good topic. Any way some have posted they make good friends but also reminds us that size does matter. If the Oscars grow bigger than the gold fish then it could become its dinner. I think both can stay in one tank for some time .Keeping a close eye on Oscar if its attitude changes one always take out the gold fish.


----------



## amakayov (Sep 2, 2010)

yea, I thought it was really cool though that the Oscar never picked on the goldfish until towards the end... maybe the Oscar realized he wasn't supposed to like the goldfish lol.


----------

